# Adding a Bike section to the site



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

I finally want to get started on adding a new section to this site for lowrider bikes. It will be similar to how the rides section is setup with a link on the main banner and a new featured bike chosen every month.

Before I get it all together and go live with it though we need to get some content so if you are interested in having your bike featured and have at least 8 good quality pictures of it either post them in this topic, e-mail them to me ([email protected]), or if you've already posted the pictures up before, just post a link to that topic in here. Also include the following info with the pictures:

Your first name (or a nickname):
Your forum username (only if you want it on the page): 
Your location, City & State (a close by major city is fine):
Club you're in (if any):
Bike nickname (if any):
Frame type/size:
Wheel details (size/no. of spokes/etc):
Description of your bike or any other details (it will be included at the top of your page):


Any questions or suggestions, let me know!

Thanks,
Gary


****************

edit: Thanks for all the submissions. So far I've got pics and info from: 

TonyO (done x2)
sic713 (done)
SIC'N'TWISTED (done)
Screwstone_tx (done)
REC (done)
TWISTEDRIDE666 (done)
noe_from_texas (done)
excalibur (pics in PM) (done)
Flash_LuxuriouS (done)
Stickz (done)
low83cutty (done)
somerstyle (done)
fool (pics in this topic, page 3) (done) 
Dodgers Finest bike name (G_BALLAH?) (done)
LowerDinU (done)
RAIDERSEQUAL (this topic, page 4) (done)
Str8crazy80 (this topic, page 4) (done)
deville (this topic, page 4 for pics, page 5 for info) (done)
lowriderwiz (pics in PM) (done)
90lowlow (pics in PM) (done)
DROP'EM (pics in email) (done)
Low83cutty (pics in email) (done)
olskoolkaddy (pics in PM) (done)
chris2low (pics in PM) (done)
LowerDinU (pics in email) (done)
supreme722 (pics in email) (done) 
drop'em (pics in PM) (done)
LILHOBBZ805 (pics in PM) (done)
Slammedbikes (pics in Email) (done) 


Keep sending them in or post them in this topic if you want your bike in the new section. I'll get the pages up as soon as I can. Once I get 10 or 20 different bikes up, I'll launch a main page for the section and get the link and everything added to the header and main page.

Here is a list of pages which have been finished:

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/Fantasy/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/Tombstone/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/sicdeville/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/sicntwisted2/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/screwstone_tx/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/problemas/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/twistedride666/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/backyardbeauty2/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/excalibur/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/flashluxurious/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/stickysituation/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/low83cutty/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/puppylove/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/fool/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/dodgersfinest/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/lowerdinu/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/raidersequal/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/str8crazy80/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/deville/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/greenenvy/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/90lowlow/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/theundertaker/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/greenwarrior/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/olskoolkaddy/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/coronaextra/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/lowerdinu2/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/supremethreat/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/2dgrave/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/godscreation/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/labombita/

*I'll edit and update this post with all this info as it changes.*


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Great Idea! Go ahead!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill send myne in today


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I'LL SEND MY INFO AFTER WORK


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2006, 05:05 AM~6216450
> *I'LL SEND MY INFO AFTER WORK
> *


x4


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sam here.. ill send mines when i get off work...gotta find all my pics also


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

i think SIC 713 should be 1 st up not only does he have a tight bike but he is at all the shows in TX, its ride able and he is very informative to other layitlowers...
just my 2 cents... :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ill send some pixs to


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll be hittin ya up too bro :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Sep 21 2006, 03:58 AM~6216319
> *I finally want to get started on adding a new section to this site for lowrider bikes. It will be similar to how the rides section is setup with a link on the main banner and a new featured bike chosen every month.
> 
> Before I get it all together and go live with it though we need to get some content so if you are interested in having your bike featured and have at least 8 good quality pictures of it either post them in this topic, e-mail them to me ([email protected]), or if you've already posted the pictures up before, just post a link to that topic in here. Also include the following info with the pictures:
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i wonder if i still count, i'll send them in anyways :biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i dont think i have 8 pics of my bike! now i have something to do this weekend


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Pics have been emailed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 21 2006, 07:09 AM~6216687
> *i think SIC 713 should be 1 st up not only does he have a tight bike but he is at all the shows in TX, its ride able and he is very informative to other layitlowers...
> just my 2 cents... :thumbsup:
> *


awww.. your so sweet... :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool shit man, Its about time. Ill get mine sent asap.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

good idea :thumbsup: uffin: when i finish mine ill send the pics in


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2006, 10:41 AM~6217761
> *Pics have been emailed
> *


x2


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2006, 10:41 AM~6217761
> *Pics have been emailed
> *


X2


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Thanks for all the submissions. So far I've got pics and info from: 

TonyO
sic713
SIC'N'TWISTED
Screwstone_tx

I'll get the pages up as soon as I can. Once I get 10 or 20 different bikes up, I'll launch a main page for the section and get the link and everything added to the header and main page. I've only got one finished so far:

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/Fantasy/


edit: I'll update the first post with all this info as it changes.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Holy shit gary is in the house. Good Idea on the bike section. What about motorcycles?


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 21 2006, 08:50 PM~6220663
> *Holy shit gary is in the house. Good Idea on the bike section. What about motorcycles?
> *


I wouldn't say no to a motorcycle section but I wouldn't hold your breath. I've been planning on adding a bicycle section almost since the beginning of the site. It only took me 4 years to get around to it. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Sep 21 2006, 07:49 PM~6220657
> *Thanks for all the submissions. So far I've got pics and info from:
> 
> TonyO
> ...


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

I SENT U SOME PIXS LATITLOW


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im get all new updated pics of my bikes as soon as there done there in procees of gettin shit done


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: This is intense. Thanks so much Gary.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will try to send mine tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn I need to get one of my bikes finished LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Sep 22 2006, 05:49 AM~6220657
> *Thanks for all the submissions. So far I've got pics and info from:
> 
> TonyO
> ...


Damn that's pretty bad ass :thumbsup: I like the look of the page, very cool.

Come on guys he needs at least 6 more bikes, send your pix in!


----------



## Gtrain61 (Aug 1, 2006)

sending mine once its finished. thanks bro.


----------



## G_BALLAH (Jul 26, 2006)

HERES MINE!!!!









JOSE A.
G_BALLAH
~CLASSIFIED BIKE CLUB~
DODGER TRIKE
CUSTOM 2 SEATER FRAME!


----------



## G_BALLAH (Jul 26, 2006)

HERES MINE!!!!









JOSE A.
G_BALLAH
~CLASSIFIED BIKE CLUB~
DODGER TRIKE
CUSTOM 2 SEATER FRAME!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM SENDIN MINE RITE NW....I JUZ GOTTA TAKE MORE PICS....THIS IS ALL I GOT 4 NOW.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G_BALLAH_@Sep 22 2006, 02:34 PM~6225822
> *HERES MINE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


TO GANG RELATED


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

X2.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

this is a pretty kool idea :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

I need at least 8 pics with every submission. The pages just look too empty with much less... I could probably get by with only 6 if you really can't get more pics.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey gary, i sent you an email, did you get it?


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 22 2006, 07:44 PM~6227054
> *hey gary, i sent you an email, did you get it?
> *


Yeah, I got it. Thanks. Do you by chance have any more pictures of it? If not, I'll make it work with the ones you sent but if you've got some more it would be easier to fill everything out.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i got lots more pics, i'll try to add more to the description also. i'll send them in a bit


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2006, 06:37 PM~6227019
> *X2.... :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Sent in my info. hope My pics are up to par.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey Gary i sent you my info and pics :biggrin:


----------



## G_BALLAH (Jul 26, 2006)

SENT YOU AN EMAIL...... DID YOU GET IT GARY?~


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS+Sep 23 2006, 07:16 AM~6228995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing it. Try sending it again. So far I've got submissions from:

TonyO
sic713
SIC'N'TWISTED
Screwstone_tx
REC
TWISTEDRIDE666
noe_from_texas
excalibur
Flash_LuxuriouS


And the pages that are finished:

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/Fantasy/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/Tombstone/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/sicdeville/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/sicntwisted2/

Still working on the others. It'll probably take me a little while since I only have time to get to one or two a day.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

kool


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

sent mine


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

my bike entry hope you guys like it  



]mine[/URL]


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

is there going to be another way to access the lowrider bike gallary section, rather then an FTP?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn this is a sic ass idea i cant wait to get my shit done so i can post up in that shit


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i just sent a email for one of my bikes 2 more to go


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i dont know how to send pics in an e-mail so heres my 8 pictures


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 25 2006, 04:16 PM~6241985
> *i dont know how to send pics in an e-mail so heres my 8 pictures
> *


Nice. I need this info too:

Your first name (or a nickname):
Your forum username (only if you want it on the page): 
Your location, City & State (a close by major city is fine):
Club you're in (if any):
Bike nickname (if any):
Frame type/size:
Wheel details (size/no. of spokes/etc):
Description of your bike or any other details (it will be included at the top of your page):


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Sep 25 2006, 09:47 PM~6245169
> *Nice. I need this info too:
> 
> Your first name (or a nickname):brandon
> ...


i dont know what to put here, any ideas?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

the bottom of the seat is upholstered, the mirror reflectors are upholstered, the frame insert is made out of cardboard, i plan on adding pinstripes later


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 26 2006, 02:16 AM~6245300
> *the bottom of the seat is upholstered, the mirror reflectors are upholstered, the frame insert is made out of cardboard, i plan on adding pinstripes later
> *


you should upolster under the fenders that would be cool


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i thought about doing that too but wasnt sure if it would be noticable


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 26 2006, 02:48 AM~6245383
> *i thought about doing that too but wasnt sure if it would be noticable
> *


do it just to do it man it would be cool


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 26 2006, 01:34 AM~6245349
> *you should upolster under the fenders that would be cool
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## G_BALLAH (Jul 26, 2006)

HEY GARY DID YOU GET IT YETT??? I SENT IT AGAIN...........


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 26 2006, 12:07 AM~6245251
> *i dont know what to put here, any ideas?
> *


I'll make it work with the info you gave.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G_BALLAH_@Sep 26 2006, 06:44 PM~6250174
> *HEY GARY DID YOU GET IT YETT??? I SENT IT AGAIN...........
> *


If your bikes name is Dodgers Finest, yep. Did you want your forum username put on the page?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

gary im a send u some more pixs soon


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Sep 27 2006, 09:53 AM~6255364
> *I'll make it work with the info you gave.
> *


thanks!


----------



## G_BALLAH (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Sep 27 2006, 11:54 AM~6255367
> *If your bikes name is Dodgers Finest, yep. Did you want your forum username put on the page?
> *



UMM YEA SURE....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

HEY GARY WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO PUT UP THE NEW SECTION


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is there a deadline?


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 28 2006, 06:46 PM~6266394
> *HEY GARY WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO PUT UP THE NEW SECTION
> *


It'll take a while. It'll probably be a week or two... maybe more. I'm just adding them as I get time. Check the first post in this topic to see what has been added. I'll try and keep it updated with the new links.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2006, 09:55 AM~6270660
> *Is there a deadline?
> *


nope


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

sent mine did u get it???


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

whats the update on the new section


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU+Oct 9 2006, 07:22 PM~6336439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've still only got the ones done linked in the first post in this topic. I'll keep the links in that post updated as I finish them.

I was hoping to have most of them done by now, but nothing goes as planned for me.  I'll try and working on some more tonight.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=291346

Does this qualify me?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

DOMINIQUE
RAIDERSEQUAL
RAIDER SEQUAL '02
ELITE BC NOR CAL
MODESTO CA
CUSTOM HARDLINED AIR SET UP WIT DVD PLAYER AND MP3 PLAYER
STREET CUSTOM (REMOVABLE TANK)


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Marcos Aguilar
Str8crazy80 
Longview, Tx
TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C.
Crusin in Style
20 inch Kent Lonerider
20 inch 72 spoke crome wheels
Candy apple red paint with flakes, square twisted and birdcadged parts, spear grips and pedals, and crushed red velvet ulpostry.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

here is the last picture


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 10 2006, 08:26 PM~6343173
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=291346
> 
> Does this qualify me?
> *


Yep, just get me this info:

Your first name (or a nickname):
Your forum username (only if you want it on the page): 
Your location, City & State (a close by major city is fine):
Club you're in (if any):
Bike nickname (if any):
Frame type/size:
Wheel details (size/no. of spokes/etc):
Description of your bike or any other details (it will be included at the top of your page):


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

WHEN IS THIS THING COMING OUT


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Oct 11 2006, 04:04 PM~6349102
> *Yep, just get me this info:
> 
> Your first name (or a nickname):
> ...


Gianni 'Big G' Gallo
Deville
Montreal, QC. Canada.
"LuxuriouS" 
20" custom limo trike
144 spokes all chrome on full-whites, featuring hollow hubs.
Custom 2-way square twisted handlebars, forks, and sissy bar w/spears & birdcages, painted urethane white. Custom birdcage and wing accesories, including mirrors, down crown, gooseneck, and pedals. Custom upholstery. Hollow hub trike kit.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 11 2006, 05:16 PM~6349201
> *WHEN IS THIS THING COMING OUT
> *


When I get it finished. Who knows when that will be. Hopefully within a week or two.

I want to get about 10 or 15 of them done before I put up the main page. I've got plenty of submissions, so I just need to hurry and get them all added. Here's the ones I've got done so far:

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/Fantasy/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/Tombstone/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/sicdeville/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/sicntwisted2/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/screwstone_tx/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/problemas/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/twistedride666/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/backyardbeauty2/


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Oct 11 2006, 05:55 PM~6349920
> *When I get it finished. Who knows when that will be. Hopefully within a week or two.
> 
> I want to get about 10 or 15 of them done before I put up the main page. I've got plenty of submissions, so I just need to hurry and get them all added. Here's the ones I've got done so far:
> ...


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Oct 11 2006, 08:55 PM~6349920
> *When I get it finished. Who knows when that will be. Hopefully within a week or two.
> 
> I want to get about 10 or 15 of them done before I put up the main page. I've got plenty of submissions, so I just need to hurry and get them all added. Here's the ones I've got done so far:
> ...


KOOL :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm on there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 12 2006, 07:52 AM~6353870
> *i'm on there!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Oct 12 2006, 03:55 AM~6349920
> *When I get it finished. Who knows when that will be. Hopefully within a week or two.
> 
> I want to get about 10 or 15 of them done before I put up the main page. I've got plenty of submissions, so I just need to hurry and get them all added. Here's the ones I've got done so far:
> ...



They're all lookin good :thumbsup: 

I'll try to get some more of our bikes and info for you . I took over 500 pics in Vegas this weekend


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Did you git mine i posted it in this form


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i can not wait till i get my bikes done so i can put them up on there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 15 2006, 03:01 PM~6373327
> *damn i can not wait till i get my bikes done so i can put them up on there
> *


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 15 2006, 02:00 PM~6372796
> *Did you git mine i posted it in this form
> *


Yep. I'm keeping the first topic of this post updated with all the information of the submissions I've received and which ones have been finished.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

twistedride666 :rofl: finish ur shit first fo then post it :twak:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Noe's bike is lookin clean, that close-up shot of the paint is nice.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Sep 21 2006, 07:49 PM~6220657
> *Thanks for all the submissions. So far I've got pics and info from:
> 
> TonyO
> ...


got mines up yet


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Oct 11 2006, 05:55 PM~6349920
> *When I get it finished. Who knows when that will be. Hopefully within a week or two.
> 
> I want to get about 10 or 15 of them done before I put up the main page. I've got plenty of submissions, so I just need to hurry and get them all added. Here's the ones I've got done so far:
> ...


KOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

heres my bike hope to see it in the bike section 

Your first name (or a nickname):Rob
Your forum username (only if you want it on the page): lowriderwiz
Your location, City & State (a close by major city is fine):Ajax,ontario,Canada
Club you're in (if any):Royal Ridaz
Bike nickname (if any):Green envy
Frame type/size:20 inch full custom
Wheel details (size/no. of spokes/etc):20 inch Billet Hatchet Rims 
Description of your bike or any other details (it will be included at the top of your page):


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Thanks... I got the extra pics in the PM too.

And just and FYI I'll be taking off for a few days so I probably won't get any more added for about a week but I'll get to them all as soon as I can.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Oct 20 2006, 08:07 PM~6412101
> *Thanks... I got the extra pics in the PM too.
> 
> And just and FYI I'll be taking off for a few days so I probably won't get any more added for about a week but I'll get to them all as soon as I can.
> *


Do you have a favorite bike on layitlow? :dunno: Just wondering.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2006, 09:57 PM~6412381
> *Do you have a favorite bike on layitlow?  :dunno: Just wondering.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

simple green :dunno: my bike cany paint :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

^ I need at least 8 pics and the info from the first post.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 14 2006, 12:17 AM~6563752
> *^ I need at least 8 pics and the info from the first post.
> *


who do u got so far ne updates


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

thanks


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 14 2006, 03:58 PM~6567798
> *who do u got so far ne updates
> *


Check the very first post in this topic. I've been keeping it updated with all the submissions and links to those that are done.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

The page is finally up:

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/

I'll probably still make a few changes to the layout but it should work for now.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 31 2007, 01:27 PM~7138288
> *The page is finally up:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/
> ...


hell yeah
are going to be adding on as new projects are complete?


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

cool


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i still need to send pics of my other bikes too


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 31 2007, 11:28 AM~7138297
> *hell yeah
> are going to be adding on as new projects are complete?
> *


Yeah, if anyone still wants to submit their bike just e-mail it to me with the required info from the first post and I'll get it added as I can.

I still want to do a featured bike every month too kind of like with the featured lowrider on the homepage. It's way too hard to cut these out though to get the graphic to look good on that page so I need to decide how I'm going to lay it out and everything.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea i like that idea.....i'm going to submit mine an my bors as soon as it's done.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

I received an entry from DROP'EM. Thanks!

I'll get it added as soon as I can. I might wait until I get a few more so I can make another page in the bike section so if anyone else still has a bike they want to add, go ahead and send the pics to me.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 31 2007, 10:27 AM~7138288
> *The page is finally up:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/
> ...


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 31 2007, 11:27 AM~7138288
> *The page is finally up:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/
> ...


It looks really good. It gives us bike guys the credit we pursue. Thanks again homie.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Sorry for the delay on some of these that have been sent in over the past months. I know I've been really slow at adding them. All these have been finished now:

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/theundertaker/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/greenwarrior/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/olskoolkaddy/
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/coronaextra/

I think I'm caught up on all the submissions, but if I missed yours then shoot me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Your probably going to get alot more after the Super show. Do you ever make it out there Gary?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Aug 15 2007, 09:24 AM~8559803
> *Sorry for the delay on some of these that have been sent in over the past months. I know I've been really slow at adding them. All these have been finished now:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/greenwarrior/
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 15 2007, 09:28 AM~8559842
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


X2!
uffin: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

just sent my 2nd bike to you to add to the page forgot about this lol :biggrin:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 15 2007, 10:26 AM~8559823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it! Thanks.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Aug 16 2007, 07:31 AM~8565278
> *I haven't even been to Vegas for a while.... and it is only a 7 hour drive for me. If I do make it, I go incognito. *



He don't want nobody bothering him with petty complaints :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 16 2007, 03:18 PM~8570809
> *He don't want nobody bothering him with petty complaints :roflmao:
> *


or someone bitching for gettin banned.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

or the server


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Aug 15 2007, 09:31 PM~8565278
> *I haven't even been to Vegas for a while.... and it is only a 7 hour drive for me. If I do make it, I go incognito.
> *


Well if your out there let those of us that you do trust so we can atleast say hello.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2007, 10:57 AM~8574555
> *Well if your out there let those of us that you do trust so we can atleast say hello.
> *



He ain't gonna say hello to anyone then :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i'll send u mine today :biggrin: the post to my topic to at the bottom of my signature.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329169
heres my post


----------

